# HELP! tadpole on my red galact, what do I do



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

I just found a tadpole on my red galact. What ddo I do???????????????im excited. first tad ever


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Well, the first thing you do is of course...take a picture!

Then, if your viv does not already have any, add some deposition sites so the frog has a few spots to drop the tad off.


----------



## briley5 (Sep 27, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Ya it needs some water to drop the tad in if there is no pond in your viv, and then you can take it out and raise it yourself. Time to read up on tadpole care in the forums!


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Congrats! Always cool, and red galacs to boot.


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

got the tad into a container, just ordered a bunch of supplies. just cost me more than buying a frog! hes swimming around.


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice frog .Congrats on the tad.Can you post a fts?


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## JayMillz (Jun 27, 2012)

Had you noticed a clutch of eggs or did it get you by complete surprise? There may be more on their way!!


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

no, I dont see where the eggs are/were. Just saw the transport. Lets hope theres more


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

That is an interesting viv, I like all the levels, which are great given red galacts climbing tendency....would look really sweet with more plants grown in.

On the tad care make sure you change the water often if you aren't going to raise it up in an aquarium that has been properly cycled/is filtered....you don't want uneaten food screwing up the water quality either. You'll need to change the water every day, maybe 2...you might get away with 3...but I wouldn't try it...but others may have differing opinions. It has been so long since I've had tads, and I usually just let em grow out in ponds inside the viv...so I probably need to brush up on tad care too


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

I just put some cuttings in there, hopefully soon. They love the top of the tank


----------



## JayMillz (Jun 27, 2012)

Just place a couple small condiment cups or film canisters in a couple random places (up high, down low, tucked behind objects out of site, etc.) and you will know soon enough. One tip I have, maybe I should put this in the top 10 beginners mistakes, when I was trying to take a picture of my male imitator transporting the 1st tadpole we ever saw, I spooked him at the top of my 55 vert and he lunged at me and fell all the way to the bottom with the tad on his back, so go slow and steady. Luckily the tad stayed on and he carried it back up to the top and deposited it. (kind of off topic) I don't have a ton of exp. yet but the tadpoles seem to be a lot more durable than you would give them credit for. I had to move the 55 vert when my wife got new furniture last weekend and during that process I had taken off 3 film canisters suctioned to the glass with tads in them to prevent them from spilling...well when I put them back on the glass in the viv, the film can that had the same tadpole as the previous story detached and fell to the bottom and hit everything imaginable on the way down like a game of plinko. Luckily my step sons are the self-proclaimed "best frog catchers in the world" and found the tad at the bottom. We appropriately named him Lucky and now he has back legs and the front will be popping soon I would imagine. All 3 of those film cans are now half buried in substrate in their own safely seeded 10 gallon to prevent another possible mishap. Congrats on your recent find it's a great feeling! Good luck on finding some siblings too!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

joshbaker14t said:


> I just put some cuttings in there, hopefully soon. They love the top of the tank


Ya they seem to like to climb for a larger dart....and maybe all those levels helped make them happy enough to breed for you


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

Just found another tad today!


----------



## brog32 (Oct 28, 2005)

Congrats Josh, wish I could get my reds going.... haha


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

brog32 said:


> Congrats Josh, wish I could get my reds going.... haha


Ditto, I got 3 that I think 2 are females and one might be a male but not calling yet...though this morning I thought I heard something while half asleep so I started playing galact calls from Mistking.com to the frogs...but got no love 

I got 2 more but they are still way to young....hopefully 5 total will be enough to get at least 1 pair in there and get some action at some point


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

just found 3 more red eggs. now I have a total of 2 red tads, 3 eggs, and 3 yellow eggs.. who wants babies? #waitinglist
cant wait for my oranges to start


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

joshbaker14t said:


> just found 3 more red eggs. now I have a total of 2 red tads, 3 eggs, and 3 yellow eggs.. who wants babies? #waitinglist
> cant wait for my oranges to start


I'm stocked up on reds at the moment, but if neither of my 2 lil ones or that unknown adult turn out to be male...I'll be in the market for a male.


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

congrats, cannot seem to get mine to bred either. What day/night temps do you keep. John


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

I have them in a group of 5. The 2 that im assuming are breeding are only 1 year and 3 months ootw. Then there are a 2 that are 9 months and 1 that is 5 months. Temps go from 75 during the day to about 70 at night. I mist at 8am, 10, 12pm, 2, 4, and 6 for 10 seconds.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Tricolor said:


> congrats, cannot seem to get mine to bred either. What day/night temps do you keep. John


I haven't had any breeding but I may not have a good sex ratio yet...but I have a thermostat that kicks on the heat or the AC depending on what is needed to maintain a temp between 69-74/75 degrees. I do that because I'm comfortable at those temps, the frogs are too..and echo the desert fennec fox doesn't like it much under 70 either...ferrets mostly don't care. So my tanks are in the mid 70's usually, sometimes wer in the low to mid 80's in summer. 

Now that I have the window unit and the house AC unit though, I'll probably set it a bit lower so during the really hot days where my trailer struggles to stay below 80, I'll have a bit more margin for safety since the lights tend to add 2-5 degrees, but I'm trying to switch over to LEDs so hopefully heat from lights won't be much of an issue...and with 2 ac's running this year things should be good even on the hottest days....as long as everything works. The window unit alone though is enough to keep things alive..if not at ideal temps.


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

Just a little update, I now have 3 red tads (one today) in the water, 3 yellow tads, and 3 red eggs developing. They will all be for sale locally as soon as they are munching on melanos.


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

congrats. thats awesome.


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

Just a little update, I currently have 8 red galact tads in the water, 4 almost ready for the water, and 4 fresh eggs today. I also have 2 yellow tads in the water. 2 have rear legs, no fronts yet. Hopefully some little froglets soon...


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

Had my first 2 reds morph out yesterday . Look great! Now have 20 tads and 20 eggs going.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

